# Tracking



## 11394 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey, has anyone else try this trick? Before hunting take your arrows tuned with you broadheads on, warm up some petroleum jelly, and quick dunk them. I found it leaves min. weight. It comes off at penatration thru the hide. Stops the blood from clotting. Helps leave a good blood trail for tracking. Don't believe it? If you ever cut yourself shaving apply some jelly. It'll keep bleeding.


----------

